# IBS or endometriosis?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm 21 and have had IBS-d and c since childhood, although it wasn't diagnosed till i was 17. I have agonizing period pain each month, which radiates to my back and thighs, and having a bm is painful during my period.Sex has always been uncomfortable. I have heard that endometriosis can mimic IBS because the stray womb cells are attached to the bowel. My doctor is dismissive, but what do you think?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

There are some similarities between the symptoms of ibs and the symptoms of endo. My advice, if your doc is not taking you seriously either be more insistant or find another doc. You are very young and you want to catch any possible problems as early as possible. If you do in fact have endo, chances are it can be treated. Take care.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sukie, what you have posted is what i go through every month, and sex is painful, i had a laposcopy done about 5 months ago to check for endo. The result was everything was fine and it was the ibs.It wasnt a pleasant thing to have done but at least i knew it wasnt endo.Go back to your doctor and ask for further tests. Everybody is different and if you do have endo it can be treated.Good Luck


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Kazzy3 and Hope,I saw a gynaecologist 3 yrs ago who (in a rushed 10 minute appointment) told me period agony is 'normal' for young women! She offered me laparoscopy but said I'd be on waiting list for at least 12 months. But I'm living in different area now so I will ask new doc for a referral...


----------



## 21453 (Jul 14, 2006)

HiI had the same problem. I went round and round for 3 years before I had a laproscope done. They thought I had endo too but turned out to be an extremely rare birth defect. I would go for the laproscope, its not a fun thing but it is very effective. Hope that helps.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Count me in, I did have endo 18 years ago. About 6 years ago after begging my OB-GYN, he did a laporoscopy to see if it was back. I was SO SO hoping it was, and it was wrapped around everything and that was why my D was so bad. They could tak eit out then my D would go away, kill 2 birds with one stone. Wrong. He siad there was NO endo this time. I was so disapointed.Good luck, oh I do still have the pains like I did with endo, but he told me the bowel wraps around right down there too.Kat


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

About five years ago, I was diagnosed with endo after having two laporoscopies-although my docs told me that it wasn't "severe" enough to have the type of pain that I was having--severe cramping, loss of app, painful periods and more. Had it removed via laporoscopy, but still had problems. It was about that time that I started up with IBS-D. The fun never ends, right?







I tried multiple items to get everything under control. One of the things that has been wonderful for me has been the birth control Depo-Provera. Working with my doctors, I get it every two months. The IBS would always get a lot worse around "that time of the month", so I no longer have to worry about that as it kinda shut down "that time". I still struggle with IBS, but it is nothing like the first two years until I started the depo.I have read in different books that IBS and endo can go hand and hand.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

My IBS worsened when I was mensing because I had endometriosis. I had uterin wall growing outside and around into my bowel area. I had 2 week cicles, one week of nothing and then it would begin again with heavy bleeding. I saw two GYNs before the diagnosis. I was told that there was nothing wrong and that I just needed to take birth control,(I had a tubaligation years earlier) which I did not need because I could not get pregnant and surely did not need the side effects that came with it. I had a hysterectomy about a year ago and I am in heaven. Less pain, no menses, it is great.


----------



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sharell,HI!! I have seemed to have alot of problems since my Tubal Lit. I was wondering what kind of side effects you were having from it. I was diagnosed with IBS 8 yrs ago. The last two years since having my tubal I have had bad constant menstrual type cramping and back pain. Since my periods are also how you describe below. Among other symptoms!!


> quote:Originally posted by Sharell:My IBS worsened when I was mensing because I had endometriosis. I had uterin wall growing outside and around into my bowel area. I had 2 week cicles, one week of nothing and then it would begin again with heavy bleeding. I saw two GYNs before the diagnosis. I was told that there was nothing wrong and that I just needed to take birth control,(I had a tubaligation years earlier) which I did not need because I could not get pregnant and surely did not need the side effects that came with it. I had a hysterectomy about a year ago and I am in heaven. Less pain, no menses, it is great.


----------



## 19331 (Jul 21, 2006)

I am new here. I was diagnosed with IBS-D a couple of years ago. Things have gotten much better after losing wait and a change in my diet. Now I have started have lots of pelvic pain with irregular bleeding. My gyno can't rule out whether it is endometriosis or ibs. She doesn't want to do surgery just yet. I am now on continuous BCP and she told me today to start taking Metamucil too. I really this can all be figured out. Good luck to you too.


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is very interesting. I have been diagnosed with Endo and Fibroids. I had surgery to remove both and was pain free for years. I am 41...I recently started having pelvic pain again and thought the endo was flaring back up so I saw my gyno about it. She said she could feel more fibroids back, but nothing on my ovaries and she put me on BC's to stop my cycle. They made me really ill. I had D, severe cramps, severe back pains and all. I had notice in recent years I could no longer eat dairy products and have been getting sick certain foods....I found this site and I think I have IBS. Pleae be carefule with the BC's--I think for me it made matters much worse and doctors don't believe it.


----------



## 15553 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have endo and fibroids for two years, a year ago I got the laparoscopy and she removed part of it(endo) because the other part was on the uterus. After that she put me on BC treatment and it was just worst than the endo, so she removed me from it. Then they found esofhagatis, lactose intolerant and IBS. After knowing that IBS and Endo goes hand in hand is easier to acept the situation and deal with it, the only problem is that is recomended for the IBS to exercise but it can be very painfull for my endo (I dont know if it is the same for everyone with Endo and IBS?). After the laparoscopy with DR. check if the endo is growing just with the sonogram, they mesuared it and know if is bigger.Anyway if your Dr. dont trust you, you can always find a second opinion...


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree with everyone you need to be pushy. f this doctor doesn't take you seriously find another. The doctor is working for you, not the other way around. I have found you need to bug the heck out of them to get things done. Mine was a little annoyed 2 years ago when I told them I was sure I have PCOS they were like, um right... But I kept pushing and I was right. You know your body. Even if it is just the IBS you will have the peace of mind. Good luck.


----------

